# Tuscany Village 7000 point passed ROFR



## mscheribel59 (Aug 8, 2016)

I have toured several HGVC properties, and after doing lots of reading on TUG, I was ready to buy. 
Interestingly... I won an E-bay Auction back in the end of May 2016, on a Tuscany Village 2 Bedroom Platinum (7000 point). Hearing about the $ 1 a point Platinum guideline, I figured that it would never pass ROFR. After waiting approximately 6 weeks, I called the closing company numerous times and plenty of e-mails also were sent, with very limited responses, I took the bull by the horn and made a couple of calls directly to Hilton Grand Vacation Club. 1'st time I found out that they never were sent a ROFR request. I finally got the title company to resend it on 7-6-16, and then again a month goes by and no word from the title company. I call them, and no return calls. I also email them, and again, no return e-mails.
I decide to call HGVC again, and found out found out today, by calling HGVC, that the ROFR was waived, and that the closing may continue now.
Persistence pays off! Hopefully I can now get the closing company to get the transfer done soon. I love Hilton, and all the properties we've toured have been Beautiful. I can't wait to officially become a member and begin my journeys !


----------



## mscheribel59 (Aug 8, 2016)

I forgot to mention, the Auction was won with .58 a point.


----------



## JSparling (Aug 8, 2016)

mscheribel59 said:


> I forgot to mention, the Auction was won with .58 a point.



All in (purchase, closing, transfer, activation - all are required and _someone_ is paying for them) or just for the purchase price? $4K is great for everything. And pretty good for "purchase only". The bad news is the MF's are higher than Vegas and paying another $2K up front for a Vegas Strip location might have paid off in the long run. Or not. For now it's a good buy. Nice work and welcome.


----------



## GregT (Aug 8, 2016)

Congrats on your purchase and welcome to the HGVC board!  These are great properties and I know you will enjoy them.

Thanks for posting your ROFR experience!

Best,

Greg


----------



## mscheribel59 (Aug 8, 2016)

Actually, that was total. Seller paid all closing costs. 
I will need to pay the $535 transfer fee only


----------



## mscheribel59 (Aug 8, 2016)

Purchased from seans0302, first use 2017.
Seller paid : 2016 maintenance, closing costs and tax $750.00, Resort transfer fee of $399.00. 
I pay the $535 Activation Fee.
I'm Happy.


----------



## JSparling (Aug 8, 2016)

Holy cow! It's up to $535? Crazy.

Good buy.


----------



## Jason245 (Aug 8, 2016)

JSparling said:


> Holy cow! It's up to $535? Crazy.
> 
> Good buy.



Yup... They are trying to milk money on resales. 

I imagine that the value of resales has dropped considerably as a result of this hense why this package was bought for $4k. By next year, these packages will probably go for even less as I imagine they bump it up even higher.


----------



## mscheribel59 (Aug 8, 2016)

I think it's kinda funny how so many people on Tug talk about and think you have to spend at least $7,000 plus closing costs to purchase a 2 bedroom Platinum 7000 point purchase in order to have Hilton waive the ROFR. I can't even imagine paying full retail from Hilton at 15-17,000 or more. 
Wow, Thanks to the Forums on Tug, It' mo money still in the bank. LOL


----------



## JSparling (Aug 8, 2016)

You got a good buy. But I wouldn't say that your buy passing ROFR means that unilaterally HGVC will now let any 7,000 unit go for around $4K. The biggest thing with ROFR is the property. Perhaps they don't want Tuscany units in inventory for whatever reason. The fact that yours went through doesn't mean the next one will....especially at a more desirable location.


----------



## natarajanv (Aug 8, 2016)

Couple months ago someone posted they got park soleil 7000 points for less than 1000 and passed rfor. 

BTW what is the phone number to call to verify rofr status?

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## mscheribel59 (Aug 8, 2016)

I called 1-800-932-4482, explained to the person that answered I purchased a resale from a private party, and was checking on the ROFR. They transferred me to someone in I think club member administration, and they asked me for the current club members name, she found the paper work, and she had my name as the buyer. Told me she wasn't suppose to tell me if it passed, when I explained that I was not getting any info from my title company, she put me on hold, then came back on and said it passed ROFR. I told her thank you


----------



## mscheribel59 (Aug 8, 2016)

I agree with that JSPARLING...All depends if Hilton is buying inventory at the time or not.


----------



## Squirrellyman (Aug 8, 2016)

With all the discussion about ROFR, I don't want this to get lost... Congrats on the great deal! 

Hopefully, many more of us will have similar good nest in the coming weeks and months   


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mscheribel59 (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks Squirrellyman, and everyone else on Tug! The info we all find on here is worth so much.


----------



## GM600 (Aug 8, 2016)

Congrats on your purchase. 

I think we need a ROFR sticky so we can keep the ROFR activity in one place


----------



## Judi Kozlowski (Aug 23, 2016)

mscheribel59 said:


> I have toured several HGVC properties, and after doing lots of reading on TUG, I was ready to buy.
> Interestingly... I won an E-bay Auction back in the end of May 2016, on a Tuscany Village 2 Bedroom Platinum (7000 point). Hearing about the $ 1 a point Platinum guideline, I figured that it would never pass ROFR. After waiting approximately 6 weeks, I called the closing company numerous times and plenty of e-mails also were sent, with very limited responses, I took the bull by the horn and made a couple of calls directly to Hilton Grand Vacation Club. 1'st time I found out that they never were sent a ROFR request. I finally got the title company to resend it on 7-6-16, and then again a month goes by and no word from the title company. I call them, and no return calls. I also email them, and again, no return e-mails.
> I decide to call HGVC again, and found out found out today, by calling HGVC, that the ROFR was waived, and that the closing may continue now.
> Persistence pays off! Hopefully I can now get the closing company to get the transfer done soon. I love Hilton, and all the properties we've toured have been Beautiful. I can't wait to officially become a member and begin my journeys !



I would ask the person you bought this from to give you a copy of the estoppel request.  Hilton is definitely exercising and I know they would exercise at this price.  Sometimes companies on eBay submit the estoppel at prices that are higher than the person is paying.  Not sure what Hilton does about it but I would certainly check on it.  We have lost 5 units in the past couple of weeks to ROFR so I know they are exercising.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 23, 2016)

Judi Kozlowski said:


> Sometimes companies on eBay submit the estoppel at prices that are higher than the person is paying.  Not sure what Hilton does about it but I would certainly check on it.



IIRC, HGVC used to require a copy of the contract along with the waiver request... At least they did from me (way back when). But they can also determine the price by looking from the doc-stamp payment notation on the deed.


----------



## Wexflyer (Aug 25, 2016)

Any idea if the recent tragic earthquake has affected this property or the surrounding district?


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 25, 2016)

Wexflyer said:


> Any idea if the recent tragic earthquake has affected this property or the surrounding district?





There haven't been any earthquakes in Orlando.


----------



## jonevans (Aug 25, 2016)

*Price is in the hand of the beholder*

 I have one simply belief with regards to HGVC purchases.  Never pay more than you are willing to get $0 dollars for after your use.  Yes I believe that my 2 property's have value.  But my purchases don't have anywhere the value the the developer thinks. And I would be happy if need to sell getting even half of what I paid.    I'm not think this is real estate   It were we take vacations. And have been very happy with our stays all over North America


----------



## mscheribel59 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi Judi...I did ask for the Estoppel, and got it by e-mail today. Global Resort Transfer stated the waiver was received on 8-12-16, and said they have now sent in the deed to the county for recording, then they will forward the deed to Hilton. The 7,000 Platinum Tuscany was purchased for $ 4,077.  Hopefully the county will record the deed fast, I was told could be days, or several weeks. I dont get usage til 2017. Not saying that this is the normal, But mine ended up being .58 a point. I'm extremely happy.


----------



## clotheshorse (Sep 1, 2016)

mscheribel59 said:


> Purchased from seans0302, first use 2017.
> Seller paid : 2016 maintenance, closing costs and tax $750.00, Resort transfer fee of $399.00.
> I pay the $535 Activation Fee.
> I'm Happy.



Great deal; Congrats!!!


----------



## mscheribel59 (Sep 6, 2016)

Additional follow-up:
Hi Judy, the deed was recorded on 9-1-16, and has been forwarded to Hilton.
Mark


----------

